# My Life with IBS



## Jannybitt

Hi All;I discovered this site back in October, and am very grateful that I did.I want to share about my life and dealing with IBS. I was diagnosed almost 9 years ago, and it has been an interesting, frustrating, depressing, infuriating, learning experience.I was first put on Bentyl to deal with the spasms that could put me in a sweat from head to toes, and then into the shakes. It worked great for awhile, but that was the only thing that I was given, along with the advice that I should look for trigger foods. I went along like this for awhile, but then became dissatisfied that things were not getting better. The only thing I knew for sure that I could never eat was corn. I could eat something one time and not have it bother me in the least, and eat the exact same thing at another time, and have me in the bathroom with horrible spasms, incomplete evacuation or diarrhea for hours. So, I came to realize food triggers were really not an issue, with the exception of a few things.I made an appt. with my doctor, who was a fairly new resident doc, and I questioned her about antidepressants helping with IBS; that I had read some articles that people were having success with that type of treatment. She had also heard of this, and was willing to prescribe me Zoloft. For a year, it did wonders! I still had flareups, but not anything like they were. I noticed a huge difference in my overall "well-being". I was calmer, I didn't get anxiety over things I normally would, etc. I came to realize that they were helping with more than IBS symptoms.Over the years, I have had to switch antidepressants several times, which I think is a normal occurrence in people on them, I became a better advocate for myself when it came to dealing with doctors, and try to keep myself educated on IBS itself, and am now trying to help others while getting help on this board.I have had lots of times in the last 9 years when my IBS has been really bad, but I get through them; I am grateful when it's good, even if it's just a few days or a week. I make medication changes when I need to, and I realize that everyone is different and what works for one person may not work for the other.Currently, I take 60mg of Cymbalta a day, Librax as needed, Percocet as needed, and sublingual B12. I use Imodium as needed, especially as a preventative. If I have to get out of the house, and have emptied my bowels several times, I will take 2 Imodium and start with that. I take more if I need it. If I'm going out to dinner I take 2 and my Librax before going. If I need more, I take it. That has been very successful. If I have to fly and know that I just can't go, I take Imodium the night before, again in the morning, and before I get on the plane if necessary. Everyone is different hon the amount of Imodium they need. Some need 1/2 tab. others need 5-6 or more. It is an acceptable form of treatment when used for a person diagnosed with IBS-D.I hope something in here helped, because I know I've been helped just since I joined this forum.Jan







P.S. The Percocet was used for back pain.


----------

